# New Watch Casio



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everybody, postman got me up this morning to sign for this,from Roy nice watch nice price,on the wrist today.










bowie


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I like that!The dial is very cool without looking cluttered,congrats Mate!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It looks well cluttered to me







But I like it









They certainly are a nice price, what's the bracelet quality like?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I was tempted by that watch, but the face looked slightly cluttered to me as well......looks nice though.

Best regards David


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

I received one of these today, the dial is busy yes, but personally I quite like it.

Mark: The bracelet sounds a little cheap but doesn't look or feel so.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Mark, there are only two left now and I do not know if I can get any more.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Marky said:


> I received one of these today, the dial is busy yes, but personally I quite like it.
> 
> Mark: The bracelet sounds a little cheap but doesn't look or feel so.


hi Mark i like mine also it's a great watch for the price

bowie


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The busier the better, for me.

I have a very similar one...it will serve you well.

Roger


----------

